# तकनीकी मंच > कंप्यूटर (संगणक) > सॉफ्टवेयर, गेम तथा थीम >  एक ऐसा सोफ्टवेअर जो ७५ तरह की अलग अलग फाइल को खोल सकता हे

## saam

*जेसा की हम सब को पता हे की हम कम्प्युटर में काम करते हे तो हमें कई अलग अलग तरह की फाइल को खोलना पड़ता हे और उन सब के लिए अलग अलग सोफ्टवेर इंस्टाल करने पड़ते हे जिससे सिस्टम काफी स्लो हो जाता हे, खासकर XP,*

----------


## saam

*अगर हम कोई फाइल को इंटेरनेट से डाउनलोड करते हे तो वो .ZIP या .RAR में डाउनलोड होती हे, उसे खोलने के लिए WINRAR या WIN ZIP की जरूर होती हे, अब उसमे AGAR .PSD हे तो उसे खोलने के लिए PHOTOSHOP की जरूर पड़ेगी. WORD या फिर EXEL की फाइल हे तो उसे खोलने के लिए हमें MICROSOFT OFFICE की जरूर पड़ेगी.

तो एसी ही ७५ फाइल एक ही सोफ्टवेर से खुले ऐसा एक सोफ्टवेअर हे.*

----------


## Chandrshekhar

साम भाई लगता hai फिर घासु जानकारी लाये हो आप ,,,स्वागत है ।

----------


## saam

*FREEOPENER फ्री ओपनर*
*इस सोफ्टवेअर को डाउनलोड करने के लिए यहा क्लिक करे.....*

----------


## saam

*ये सोफ्टवेअर निचे लिखी हुई सभी फाइल को खोल सकता हे....



**Icons (.ico)
ML Paper (.xps)
Torrent (.torrent)
VCard Files (.vcf)
EML Files (.eml)
SRT Subtitles (.srt)
XML Files (.resx, .xml)
Apple Pages (.pages)
Rich Text Format (.rtf)
Flash Animation (.swf)
Comma-Delimited (.csv)
PDF Documents (.pdf)
Web Pages (.htm, .html)
Open XML Paper (.xps)
Outlook Messages (.msg)
Photoshop Documents (.psd)
Microsoft Word Documents (.doc, .docx)
Archives (.7z, .gz, .jar, .rar, .tar, .tgz, .zip)
Text Files (.bat, .cfg, .ini, .log, .reg, .txt)
PowerPoint Presentations (.ppt, .pptx, .pps)
Images (.bmp, .gif, .jpg, .jpeg, .png, .tif, .tiff)
Microsoft Excel Documents (.xls, .xlsm, .xlsx)
Code Files (.vb, .c, .cs, .java, .js, .php, .sql, .css, .aspx, .asp)
Media (.avi, .flv, .mid, .mkv, .mp3, .mp4, .mpeg, .mpg, .mov, .wav, .wmv, .3gp, .flac)
RAW Images (.arw, .cf2, .cr2, .crw, .dng, .erf, .mef, .mrw, .nef, .orf, .pef, .raf, .raw, .sr2, .x3f)*

----------


## saam

> साम भाई लगता hai फिर घासु जानकारी लाये हो आप ,,,स्वागत है ।



*शुक्रिया भाई....*

----------


## Teach Guru

शानदार जानकारी है भाई...

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> *शुक्रिया भाई....*


मैंने तो डावन्लोड कर लिया ,,बहुत ही उपयोगी है ।

----------


## amol05

*इंस्टाल तो मैंने भी कर लिया है*

----------


## ashokjanu

मित्र धन्यवाद शानदार जानकारी है

----------


## saam

> शानदार जानकारी है भाई...


*सूत्र पर पधारने के लिए शुक्रिया....*

----------


## saam

> *इंस्टाल तो मैंने भी कर लिया है*


*सोफ्टवेर के बारे में अपनी राय जरूर दे....*

----------


## saam

> मित्र धन्यवाद शानदार जानकारी है


*
बहोत बहोत शुक्रिया अशोक भाई....*

----------


## webshow

बहुत बहुत धन्यवाद आपका
बढिया सॉफ़्टवेयर लाये और वो भी मुफ़्त मे।

----------


## jaihind20

mitra umda jaankari di

----------


## rani_singh3866

*अरे सर जी सॉफ्टवेर का लिंक कहा है जरा मै भी डाउनलोड करू या लिंक मरी ईमेल id पर दे rani_singh3866@yahoo.com / ranisingh3866@gmail.com*

----------


## nirsha

वाकई जबर्दस्त चीज है ...... शुक्रिया मित्र

----------


## saam

> बहुत बहुत धन्यवाद आपका
> बढिया सॉफ़्टवेयर लाये और वो भी मुफ़्त मे।



*शुक्रिया भाई....*

----------


## saam

> mitra umda jaankari di


*
शुक्रिया जय हिंद भाई....*

----------


## saam

> *अरे सर जी सॉफ्टवेर का लिंक कहा है जरा मै भी डाउनलोड करू या लिंक मरी ईमेल id पर दे rani_singh3866@yahoo.com / ranisingh3866@gmail.com*


*
लीजिए रानी जी यहा से डाउनलोड कीजिये....*

----------


## saam

> वाकई जबर्दस्त चीज है ...... शुक्रिया मित्र


*
स्वागत हे....*

----------


## ALBD10

> *
> स्वागत हे....*


अच्छा सॉफ्टवेर है मित्र.

----------


## indoree

मित्र इंस्टाल करने पर ये Error Message आ रहा है

----------


## indoree

मित्र जब भी कोई सॉफ्टवेर का लिंक दिया करो तो ये भी बता दिया करो की उसका Size Kb/Mb/Gb में कितना होगा 20 Mb download कर लोया है फोर भी खत्म नहीं हो रहा है क्यों किसी के पैसे और समय की  मार रहे हो.......

----------


## onepolitician

क्या इस मैं ओपन किया हुआ फाइल एडिट कर सकते है क्या??

----------


## pink pon

बहुत बादइया मित्र बहुत काम का सोफ्टवेर है

----------


## pink pon

> क्या इस मैं ओपन किया हुआ फाइल एडिट कर सकते है क्या??


हाँ मित्र मेंने युस किया है बडीया है

----------


## rajkanwar

> मित्र इंस्टाल करने पर ये Error Message आ रहा है


bhai ye error mere bhi aa rahi he

----------

